# Arkansas/ Mississippi Duck Hunting



## monster buck 101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Anybody have suggestions on outfitters for my wife and myself in Arkansas or Mississippi for duck hunting??? What kinds of ducks to expect just Mallards, or ???
Thanks


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 12, 2010)

David and Walter Johnson out of Saint Charles Ar. Don't know their number, but they are good guys and they don't charge a lot. Their is also a guy on this site named Chris Russell he will do you a good job as well.


----------



## 5forfighting (Sep 13, 2010)

I highly recommend Kerry. He is right next to Chase woods in Harrisburg and seems to always have ducks. Great guys, great cooks, Great lodge. They really know how to take care of you.


----------



## 5forfighting (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry forgot the link

http://mallardlandingguideservice.com/Guides.aspx


----------



## ARducker (Sep 13, 2010)

I hunt real close to Kerry and I agree with 5forfighting about him taking care of folks and being around long term. He has good ground and very productive neighborhood for the ducks.

-HZ


----------



## rholton (Sep 13, 2010)

Charles Petty. PM me if you want his number. First class guy.


----------



## bird_dawg (Sep 13, 2010)

Mallard Pointe in Arkansas


----------



## Jaker (Sep 13, 2010)

papa duck lodge, st charles arkansas, or mike jacobs in st charles. Dont have deans number but you can google him, mikes number is 870 830 2429


----------



## Jaker (Sep 13, 2010)

If you look in the background of my pic, thats mikes duck processor. He has a little den, lounge area in half of it, and lets me and my friends crash there when we come up. I normally hunt with him once or twice a year, but I mainly hunt public land.


----------



## meckardt (Sep 14, 2010)

Falling Feather Outdoors......NE Arkansas near Jonesboro 

http://www.fallingfeatheroutdoors.com/ or you can call TJ at 870.236.0160 I think he still has some spots open.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 15, 2010)

If you're in south Arkansas, go just bit further south to Jones, LA and visit with Johnny Wink at Megabucks Guide Service (www.johnnywink.com).

I've hunted with Johnny for several years now and have always had a good experience and have always killed birds.  If your looking for variety, I have killed the following on hunts with Johnny:  mallard, woodie, grey, spoonie, pintail, widgon, Ross, snow, blue, speck, green wing.

Johnny's cost on his website is $275/day.  This includes an unguided field goose hunt the afternoon before your morning duck hunt and another unguided field goose hunt the afternoon after your morning duck hunt.  The cost also includes lodging.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 15, 2010)

maybe you will get some shots at some hollywoods, they decoy like no other


----------



## ARducker (Sep 17, 2010)

*a tip about mallard point*



bird_dawg said:


> Mallard Pointe in Arkansas



If you're going there, I've got a great tip for you if you want to save some money.


----------



## monster buck 101 (Sep 18, 2010)

ARducker, can you tell me your tip please....You can send a pm if needed. Still undecided. Thanks


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wildfowl adventures.


----------



## ARducker (Sep 20, 2010)

*tip*

Sorry, just saw this. Give me a call today to explain.

Hunter 901-351-5296



monster buck 101 said:


> ARducker, can you tell me your tip please....You can send a pm if needed. Still undecided. Thanks


----------



## huntfourfun (Sep 20, 2010)

rholton said:


> Charles Petty. PM me if you want his number. First class guy.



you wont find a nicer, more knowledgeable man to hunt with.

I strongly recommend anyone going to Arkansas to give Charles a call. 

Charles Petty 870-926-2748


----------



## mclellandk (Sep 20, 2010)

Flying feathers guide service stuttgart arkansas   mike bogy      wont find a harder working guy than him    870-830-3466  been huntin with him for years     nice accomodations   great food    plenty of greenheads


----------

